# Great Reads



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Thought I would start a thread to share our favorites books, mental health related or not!!

I suggest "Black like me" by John Howard Griffin, a short book and a true story!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2005)

Dead Famous - Ben Elton

Absolutely hilarious, perfect characterisation, great book.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Hunger - Knut Hamsun


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2005)

A Confederacy of Dunces-- John Kennedy Toole

The Tennis Handsome-- Barry Hannah

Till We Have Faces-- CS Lewis

Push-- Sapphire


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

anything by tom robbins...but my fave is jitterbug perfume.

(he has such a great way of describing things)


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Mr Mole...have you read STARK by Ben Elton ? That was one of the funniest books I've ever read, even though he was trying to make a serious point.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

Breakfast of Champions, Cat's Cradle, Mother Night, Bluebeard, God Bless You Dr. Kevorkian, Slaughterhouse-Five, and Timequake--by Kurt Vonnegut, Jr.

The Brothers Karamazov- Dostoevsky

Gravity's Rainbow -Thomas Pynchon

Catch-22 by Joseph Heller and Catcher in the Rye by J.D. Salinger if you haven't already

Things Fall Apart--Chinua Achebe and Song of Solomon by Toni Morrison

Jurassic Park and the Lost World by Michael Crichton


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> Mr Mole...have you read STARK by Ben Elton ? That was one of the funniest books I've ever read, even though he was trying to make a serious point.


Yep - I've read them all apart from Inconcievable 

Have you read This Other Eden?

His latest one 'Past Mortem' is excellent.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

halldor laxness: independent people (a brilliant epic by an icelandic poet)
dostoyevsky: the idiot


----------

